# Police Officer Clayton Townsend



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Clayton Townsend*

Salt River Police Department, Tribal Police

End of Watch Tuesday, January 8, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Karl G. Auerbach
Salt River Police Department
10005 East Osborn Road
Scottsdale, AZ 85256

Phone: (480) 850-8200

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phukkin cell phones!!!!
RIP Clayton


----------

